# Dash Kits: Vinyl, Aluminum or Real Aluminum



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I found a site that sells dash kits but having problems deciding which one to get. I got one recently for my U13 from ebay (which i peeled off after awhile) because it was cutting up people when they were leaving my car (I was too impatient- I didn't dremel them.) 

My question is has anyone used vinyl dash kits before? I know that they are not really meant for harsh conditions- nor probably do they last long. I was seeing if anyone used them and liked them compared to aluminum dash kits. The only problem I had with real aluminum dash kits was they more like 'sat' ontop of the consoles and didn't looked flushed but vinyls do. Any comments?


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought a vinyl kit, it sucked bad! The vinyl didn't stick very well and it wasn't even that good of a match for my car. I suggest, if you really want to change your dash, paint it or something. The vinyl was a waste of my money.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I got the pre-cut vinyl dash kit off ebay. There are certainly parts that are not a perfect fit, that's where patience and an exacto knife will help. But considering the small amt of money; and shipping is fair too, I thought it was worth it! I've had it on my car for a year now, daily driver, nothing has peeled or faded. Just be certain to really clean all areas b4 applying. Any oil/dirt and it won't work at all.

Just my opinion since I don't want to spend a lot of money to go all out on the fancy dash stuff. (priorities)...


----------

